# Benefits of an Oil Catch Can



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

The benefits of an oil catch can seem to be far greater than the cost of buying & installing one. So why are there little to no applications for this in our TT's ?
surely this is a mod that should be quite high up on the list of things to do?

A video from forge shows the gunk, and a good description of how/why this works..

What I would like to know is, is there a reason why this isn't being done more often on tt's ? and are there any side effects/dangers of doing this?

http://www.youtube.com/user/ForgeMotorsportUS#p/u/18/QVRad3aPdVA



> An oil catch can is used in turbo applications, or high-performance race applications where excessive blow-by (leakage past the piston rings) of air and fuel vapor occurs. This creates a positive pressure in the crankcase. Engine manufactures have placed a valve on the engine block which releases this pressure. This valve is known as a PCV (Positive Crankcase Ventilation) valve. During engine operation, blow-by gases, as well as oil mist from the rotating components of the engine, pass through the PCV valve and are routed back into the intake for the engine to burn off. However, some of the oil mist and other products settle along the engine intake and over time form a "gunk." The oil catch can collects the oil mist and condenses the fuel vapors while allowing "cleaner" gases to be passed back into the intake. Typically the blow-by gasses are passed through a wire mesh, which give the vapor droplets something to adhere to. Since the oil catch cans condense the vapor portion of the gasses, they will need to be drained periodically of all the oil, fuel and other contaminants


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Only reason I've found that not many people have already done it on here is that we seem to be behind the modders of the 1.8t engine compared to the other platforms which use the same engine.

Both the Seat Crew(cupras) and Volkwagen Crew (Golfs) have done this mod over and over from forums I've read and they did this mod up to 3-4 years ago however on here no trace.

Maybe some people have done it on here but kept it quiet a bit like the N249 removal...

Just my thought!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been considering fitting an oil catch can for some time now. Finances are the only thing stopping me doing it. As soon as I can afford to, an oil catch can shall be fitted to my TT.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmmm,

why don't you message forge  they do tanks.. so it's only a case of some mockup pipework... simples


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> why don't you message forge  they do tanks.. so it's only a case of some mockup pipework... simples


The problem is mate, I was made redundant 4 mths ago and can't find another job at the moment, so finances are very tight. As soon as I can afford one, it will be purchased and fitted by myself, i do all my own work on my car.


----------



## coachvtt (Aug 25, 2009)

FIY! Make your own.
Here are the Pieces needed! I just need the DIY for install!
Not sure if you all have a Home Depot across the pond but here it is!

Husky mimi air compressor filter P/N HDA70400AV
90% degree 1/4" I.D M/F brass elbow
3/8" O.D 1/4" I.D brass push on hose fitting
1'x1/8" aluminum stock for a mounting bracket
1/2" #10 24 stainless steel screws (2)
#10 lock washers (2)
#10 24 thread tap
6ft to 9ft 5/16" fuel hose

There ya go! Maybe $20.00 US dollars at best Well add another $6.50 for a six-pack of cold brews!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

good luck getting another job stevie, hope all goes well mate.

i've seen a few yank sites that have made their own, if only i had the time (maybe get off the forum for abit!) and i would do it, also doesn't help i have gorilla hands when it comes to things like this, most things i can do, but when it comes to fiddly stuff i usually end up breaking stuff..

seems like tt users are abit behind the times on this...as you said cookie, iv seen loads of info on this on cupra/golf sites, and loads on stateside forums, just nothing on here....strange :?


----------



## rachelc (Oct 11, 2009)

Coming from the world of kit cars, you'd be surprised how many people adapt a normal cycling drinks bottle as a catch tank!

I guess unless you're engine blows a large amount of oil in one go, it's only collecting condensed oil vapour?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

found these interesting sites ...

http://forums.evolutionm.net/lancer-how-requests-questions-tips/170781-avoid-catch-can-problems.html

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3248273-***Oil-Catch-Can-DIY***

http://forums.evolutionm.net/engine-turbo/200793-pcv-system-theory-oil-catch-cans.html


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

But do you really need a tank/can ??? :arrow: http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... to=newpost

DAZ :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> But do you really need a tank/can ??? :arrow: http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... to=newpost
> 
> DAZ :wink:


you thinking of venting to atmosphere? i did it that way on another car and was forever cleaning the residue that go everywhere. plus it also makes it difficult to spot oil leaks, The reason i'd want one it to keep the inner of the engine clean, with a very cool looking tank, if you vent to atmosphere your trading a dirty inner for a dirty outer in my opinion, and for some that are abit anal about cleaning it just will not do....

i really do need to get my head around what pipework will be coming off.. as i'm sure there will be a few blanks needed in this kit.. would be interesting to see what runs people are going to make, mounting the can is the easy part it's getting the hoses custom made to reach ect... i don't want it to look like a bodge job...

I've spoke to forge I sent them this :-


tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hi there, just been looking at your range of oil Catch tanks, is there not a Kit for the 1.8T engine? I came across this:-
> http://www.034motorsport.com/images/Laszlo/MkIV_Catch_Can.pdf
> thought with your hoses, and a big forge sticker on the tank it'll look great, any idea on if the hoses to the tank can be fabricated? i don't fancy trying to bodge it with straight lengths. :?
> 
> ...


and they replied with this:-...


forgemotorsport said:


> thank you ..
> we may have a look at this in the near future ..a dedicated can


i'm thinking that means they have got a can in mind for the 1.8t meaning it shouldn't be too hard to get them to fabricate hoses, (after all they managed it for everything else on the VAG engine. we shall see...


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Interesting...

I did a Google for Audi TT catch cans and found this: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=155966

It's from the Dark Side! Seems they make one for the (whisper it) Mark 2 but not, evidently yet, for the Mark 1. Guess it seems likely one for us is coming.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

That was november 2009 

and i don't think thats available on the forge website. [smiley=bigcry.gif] hope they are not gonna take that long to make.. :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Was thinking it could feed to and out from the bottom try on to the road. :?

DAZ


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> That was november 2009
> 
> and i don't think thats available on the forge website. [smiley=bigcry.gif] hope they are not gonna take that long to make.. :roll:


Forge? Take agest to make something? Wot, like a debaffled CP? Or even splitting the CP hose two-pack so those wot have done the DV relocation can buy just the one hose they need? You must be thinking of some other 'Forge'... :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Surely a catch can is a catch can and any after market one will fit. They don't have to be model specific :?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> Surely a catch can is a catch can and any after market one will fit. They don't have to be model specific :?


I spusspekt you're right, Steve. And if I could be arsed to look into this further and find a decent 'how to' I might be inclined to grab some vanilla catch can and get it done. Can't be that hard, can it? Can it? :?

I'll be watching the yaki tori (or whatever it's called...) GB with interest.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

http://uk-mkvs.net/forums/t/269734.aspx?PageIndex=1

Its on a golf but you get the idea but i would vent to atmosphere from can outlet hose to wing or lower tray. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

SteviedTT said:


> Surely a catch can is a catch can and any after market one will fit. They don't have to be model specific :?


Ideally needs 19mm inlet/outlets most are 15mm buy all accounts.

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Remind me not to be behind you Daz, Especially on a track, oil and roads is abit naughty, plus at speeds you not worried about it going on the exhaust and burning?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Remind me not to be behind you Daz, Especially on a track, oil and roads is abit naughty, plus at speeds you not worried about it going on the exhaust and burning?


 :lol: From what I've seen it takes like 1000k to catch 200ml ish of oily water.I doubt it would be a 007 oil slick :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Surely a catch can is a catch can and any after market one will fit. They don't have to be model specific :?
> ...


Main reason I picked the one for the group buy as I will have no need for reducer adapters in my install... meaning less mess and simple install


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

heya
forge contacted me this week to ask if they could use my car (audi tt mk1) for fabrication to develop an oil catch tank system for 1.8t!  
getting it done next week will let ya know what its like then!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice one, Hollie. Keep us all posted (pun intended) on how it goes. Remember, we all like pics... :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I would have thought you'd get more snake oil coming out of the turbo bearings and coating all the pipes, throttle body, inlet manifold etc. than what comes through the PCV :wink: Not that I've measured it. So, having fitted a catch can, are your charge pipes now oil free? Has anyone looked? If so then perhaps turbo bearing don't leak oil after all and it's all been coming from the PCV


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

dont know much at the moment cars going in on monday
they havent made it yet so dont know the ins and outs!

all i know is that if all goes well they will put it in to production and start selling it!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

...in time for the TT Shop's 25% off Forge products promotion, hopefully.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

John-H said:


> I would have thought you'd get more snake oil coming out of the turbo bearings and coating all the pipes, throttle body, inlet manifold etc. than what comes through the PCV :wink: Not that I've measured it. So, having fitted a catch can, are your charge pipes now oil free? Has anyone looked? If so then perhaps turbo bearing don't leak oil after all and it's all been coming from the PCV


I'll let you know John mines only been on about 500 miles. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

holliett said:


> heya
> forge contacted me this week to ask if they could use my car (audi tt mk1) for fabrication to develop an oil catch tank system for 1.8t!
> getting it done next week will let ya know what its like then!


That's good news hollie, I've been in touch will forge over this and also was festering alex from forge ot the awesome rolling road day as he brought a lot of forge stuff down to that...

Hope all goes well with it hollie, they don't have much work to do as can's are already made by them so it's just a case of getting hoses right.. Good news and keep us updated.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

heya guys i spent an hour and a half at forge today with the guys whilst they were making the catch tank from scratch n welding appropriate brackets for it to fit to.

leaving car with them for a day soon so they can mock up the silicon piping for it!

will post pics soon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Great news Hollie !!!

doubt they'll be ready for fitting over christmas [smiley=bigcry.gif] Dammmmm...


----------

